# Arc FD Amps - Good or Crap?



## spider0226 (May 24, 2012)

I keep seeing the Arc/Foose amps for dirt cheap and I am very tempted to pick one up. This is their FD line. I am a fan of arc and was wondering if anyone has experience with these. Are they any good or just a polished turd?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I used the FD4150 for a little while. Great amp. No complaints. Switched to a 4150xxk and see no palpable difference in quality. One thing though. The Foose are HUGE. Make sure you have the room.


----------



## TommyDS (May 27, 2012)

FD are great amps, having experience with FD2200, 4150, 1200. However not big numbers of Watts, have very good sound and dynamics, power without problem Morel Supremo sets, and Ultimo woofer...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The FD line replaced the XXK line are on par with them but as noted above, HUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't want to start another thread on this but I would like some more info on the FD4150 vs the 4150 xxk. 

The internals look very similar in design but I have learned that means nothing.

So anyone know if the same quality parts were used in the FD as was in the xxk?


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same and stayed away. The Foose lineup seems cool and all but they were not very big in the watts department and as others said....were more for looks and size. Made a nice show stopper but for overall consideration into a small to medium size car your gonna run out of room pretty quick.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

xtremevette said:


> I was thinking the same and stayed away. The Foose lineup seems cool and all but they were not very big in the watts department and as others said....were more for looks and size. Made a nice show stopper but for overall consideration into a small to medium size car your gonna run out of room pretty quick.


its listed as 4x80 as was the xxk but most of them were tested closer to 90x4 than 80 from what i have seen at 4ohm. also you can leave the end caps off and they shrink to 4150 xxk size

here are the boards for comparison

FD4150









4150 XXK


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

more FD4150 pics
ARC AUDIO FD 4150


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Same board layout it looks like


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The FDs are the XXK replacements and are very good amps. Not as attractive and fuggin HUGE but they are great amps.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Curious, Who Designed both Amplifiers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^Zeff


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks for the replies guys

the length of the amp is right at 22 inches but if you take the ends off im guessing about 16-18? which sounds about right because the 4150 xxk is 16 inches long

here is a pic i found without the ends on the amp and to me without the end caps it still looks like a normal amp (actually looks better without)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup. Zeffirelli designed and with the end apps off they shrink a lot. I had XXKs in my old Passat show car and my brother still has the FDs. The FDs are a hair ballsier but the XXKs were easier to install because of their size.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Yup. Zeffirelli designed and with the end apps off they shrink a lot. I had XXKs in my old Passat show car and my brother still has the FDs. The FDs are a hair ballsier but the XXKs were easier to install because of their size.


so you believe the quality is all there as with the xxk and the previous 4150 cxlr series?

also from what i can see the amp was made to use either with or without the end caps depending on install needs. it looks like you get 2 slide in logos depending on which option you go with.

either way this looks like a good deal for 329 new if it is the same quality


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The cases, or at least the end caps, feel a bit flimsy, the RCAs are board mounts instead of captive, and the power and speaker terminals are, IMO, a step down in quality, but the amp itself is solid. These were all casualties of the price point they needed to hit. 

My brother beats the piss out of his and they have been going strong since the line came out.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And there are two sets if logos. We had to bend them ever so slightly so they wouldn't slide out but other than that, gravy.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

If we had a thank you button mr quality sound yours would be worn out!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know if this is too late but the internals are Zeff. The heatsinks are different and Chip Foose designed the aesthetics. IMO the xxk are the more stripped down, sq option.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> I don't know if this is too late but the internals are Zeff. The heatsinks are different and Chip Foose designed the aesthetics. IMO the xxk are the more stripped down, sq option.


not too late at all, still want opinions. as long as the internal board and function of the amps is close to the xxk thats all i need to know

i like the amp better without the caps on and foose should have done better on the aesthetics  its like he tried to make them look old school ppi


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Part of the aesthetics was something most people don't notice. Look at the amp from the side and what do you see? It's the Arc logo.  
Other than that it was supposed to be a "hot rod" inspired kind of look.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah. The "hot rod" look was okay but, the size was just not practical for people who are looking for efficiency.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh I agree but they are class a/b amps.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> Yeah. The "hot rod" look was okay but, the size was just not practical for people who are looking for efficiency.


why dont you sell me that 4150 xxk you have in your sig and buy something smaller, being serious.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

legend94 said:


> why dont you sell me that 4150 xxk you have in your sig and buy something smaller, being serious.


 Nice try but, no thanks. I'm actually to the point where I'm happy and want to just enjoy the music for a while.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> Nice try but, no thanks. I'm actually to the point where I'm happy and want to just enjoy the music for a while.


hell i thought you might need a smaller amp....if/when you want to sell let me know


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

legend94 said:


> hell i thought you might need a smaller amp....if/when you want to sell let me know


Will do.

I don't think a smaller amp will help my situation. My amp area is a mess.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

You sir have an impressive lot of amps there! Lets see pics of the dual diyma 12 setup


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks man. Took a while to get there. Here you go


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

^ I miss looking at those things


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ^ I miss looking at those things


 Don't blame you. But, trust me Scott, they couldn't have gone to a better place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

bmiller1 said:


> Don't blame you. But, trust me Scott, they couldn't have gone to a better place.


:laugh: I dont doubt that one bit.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> Thanks man. Took a while to get there. Here you go


AWESOME

I would love to see a diyma 12 v2


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks man. Lost 3 mpg when I put that box in. 

No doubt. That might be the only thing that would cause me to change mine out is a v2.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bmiller1 said:


> Thanks man. Lost 3 mpg when I put that box in.


that i dont question at all, i think the diyma 12 is one of the more heavy subs i have ever used.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

this is a great pic to compare sizes and looks

came from this thread which is great and has some old eca resources
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-arc-foose-amps-dont-look-bad-all-person.html


----------

